

Suspicion of Treason against netzpolitik.org - Bouncingsoul1
https://netzpolitik.org/tag/english/

======
sctb
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9976043](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9976043)

------
stevenh
For anyone unable to load the page:
[https://archive.is/ybHy7](https://archive.is/ybHy7)

------
sneak
I especially like that in the translation of the letter from the AG telling
them they're under investigation for treason for publishing those two blog
posts, they turned the titles into hyperlinks to the blog posts themselves.

Good work, guys.

~~~
Confiks
Yep, those two references being turned into hyperlinks is effectively putting
Streisand's effect in effect. I would probably not have known about this leak,
if it weren't for the 'investigation on suspicion of treason' news today.

Here's the English version of the article that triggered the investigation,
which describes detailed plans on how to surveil the interwebs:
[https://netzpolitik.org/2015/secret-department-we-present-
th...](https://netzpolitik.org/2015/secret-department-we-present-the-new-
german-domestic-secret-service-unit-to-extend-internet-surveillance/)

